# New Fantom Cross Pro



## TraderH (Nov 1, 2006)

I've had my new Fantom Cross Pro for a couple weeks now, and I'll post a few comments.

Assembly: The only assembly required was installing the stem and some of the front brake assembly. Pretty simple, even though there are no step-by-step instructions or a parts list. I did have to spend awhile tuning the front dérailleur - it seems to need a lot of cable tension. 

Specs: My size 61 weighed 21.5 lbs as delivered without pedals. It came with a 110 mm stem and 175 mm cranks. All the components are as listed on the BD site. I replaced the stem with one that fits me better.

General: I am impressed by the quality of the frame. I've found no defects or sloppy workmanship. I also like the fact that there aren't decals on every possible part of the frame, which is rare these days. There are a few stickers on top of the clearcoat that I will probably remove, otherwise I think it is s sharp looking bike.
The seat is a small, thin racing saddle. It may be suitable for short races on smooth roads, but I already replaced it with a Terry Fly gel. 
The Kenda tires are inexpensive, but they ride alright. I originally planned on going with some 28 Conti Gatorskins, but I think I'll just use the Kendas for now.
I've been on a few long rides, and so far no rattles, creaks or squeals. The cross brake levers on the top are handy for riding around town in traffic.
One small problem I did find is with the rack holes on the dropout. The fillet that connects the seat stay is so close to the hole that the rack strut can't clear it vertically. I think I can work around it with some spacers, but I've never run into this problem before.

Overall, I'm pleased with the Fantom Cross Pro and the online buying experience. I'll make another post later with some comments on buying online, BD, etc.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice writeup Trader. Unfortunately, the snow started to fly right after I got mine put together so I haven't hardly been able to break it in yet. I have ridden it enough to know that I'm quite pleased with my purchase and I think it's a winner. I really think this bike would make a great commuter for anybody that's looking for one. I plan on using it for at least one century this summer as it's durable, comfortable and quite a good looking ride IMO. 

My main ride will end up being my Motobecane Le Chamopion Team Ti when that comes in this spring, but my Cross PRO will accrue many miles, I'm sure. Even if I don't plan on doing any racing. 

Trader, do you plan to race with yours next year?


----------



## TraderH (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Sonex,

I'm not a racer. I do a lot of riding just for fun and exercise. I do some longer rides on the weekends. I liked the FCP because of its flexibility. I wanted a comfortable road bike that could take wider tires and a rack, but still have some performance. I may try it on some easy trails and fire roads since it has the cross tires.


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

I bought the Fantom Cross. It has the same frame but a lower level parts spec. I am really happy with it. I bought it as a commuter and winter bike. I have ridden it on the commute and it works well especially against those hidden potholes when riding at night. The beefier tires handle that stuff with ease. Overall I am happy with it. Of course I put my order in for the Moto Ti as well. Can't wait for that one. Great deal IMHO. Enjoy your bikes


----------



## aboyd (Jul 23, 2005)

*I too purchased a Fantom Cross*

It came in last week. I have only ridden it on a short ride, but I really like. Plan to commute on it this week and see how it works out. Here is a pic before I attached my rear rack and trunk bag. I put a Gel Flite saddle on it that I had, didn't like the saddle that came with it.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

That's a good looking red. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## tribiker (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks for the info on the fantom - i am a beginner in sprint tri's, would anyone recommend using this bike for sprint tri's and general training?


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't see why not. It comes with Ritchey DS PRO wheels, so you could certainly remove the 32 tires that it comes with and put on some 23s or 25s. The other thing you might want to consider changing out would be the brakes since it comes with Avid Shorty 4 Cantilevers. You could throw on some Ultegra brakes to match the rest of the components for relatively cheap. Then you would have both kinds and use whichever is appropriate to the mission. I think the bike is great and could be very versatile.


----------

